# From No P.S & drum brakes



## keoni1978 (Dec 1, 2004)

to Power steering and disc brakes. Is it possible? and is ABS possible? Went for a drive and it is quite a work out trying to turn the wheel  Braking is not that bad but doesnt feel that safe during hard braking. Overall, I love the damn thing and people do stare at it when you are driving. Maybe because they are used to high end cars around here


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Congratulations,

I've seen the kits for disc brakes on the 60's GTO, should not be a problem for power steering either.

Check out the links in this thread!


----------



## Keith67 (Jan 7, 2005)

keoni1978,

Where in OC do you live? Power steering and Disc brakes is easy on these cars. You can go from a simple/inexpensive brake conversion to a more extreem expensive set-up. Get in touch with me here and I can steer you in the direction you chose. I can show you what I have for my '67. A high end Wilwood disc brake set-up with large rotors, negative camber A-arms etc.

The Power steering is as easy as adding the pump/brackets and new steering gear.

Keith


----------

